# Issue with Windows 8.1 Password Reset using Hiren



## amjath (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi guys,


My friend forgot his password for his Windows 8.1 login, so he wanted me to reset the password.

So I used Hiren boot cd and loaded to "offline nt password registry editor"

When the drivers loads I see a strange behavior

*i.imgur.com/aihHZW3.jpg

After this I had no choice but to press enter. Then I saw this,

*i.imgur.com/xNJzVbx.jpg

Hiren is considering only my USB disk partition not my hdd partition

I tried loading drivers manually too, no success though.

So restarted Hiren and boot in "Mini Windows XP" and followed all steps similar to this
How to Reset a Lost or Forgotten Windows Password - TheTechMentor.com

But I dont see his user but I dont see his user, so I reset all listed user passsword. I restarted the machine it is still asking for password help.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

Can you give a screenshot of *NTPWedit* after opening the correct sam file and the name of the user account you want to reset?


----------



## amjath (Mar 8, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/i4ahZyv.jpg
That is the os drive. The user account on the login screen is different and doesn't match the list


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> *i.imgur.com/i4ahZyvl.jpg
> That is the os drive. The user account on the login screen is different and doesn't match the list



C: shouldn't be the OS drive after you boot into Mini XP. It should be some other drive like D:.
Are you sure C: is the correct drive?

Tip for using imgur: put a "l" between the file name and extension to make it more bandwidth friendly, like in this case, "i4ahZyv*l*.jpg"


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2015)

That's for the tip.
On topic: yes I checked the drive by accessing my computer in mini xp mode.

- - - Updated - - -

Gentle bump!


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

You can maybe try these in the given order:
Login to mini xp mode first and then follow How to Activate Command Prompt in the Login Screen: 15 Steps till step 13 to enable cmd at login screen of windows 8.1
Boot into windows 8.1 and then follow last link's steps 14-15 and steps 2-3 of this guide: How to Create an Admin User Account Using CMD Prompt (Windows) « Operating Systems

In a nutshell, you should:
1. Boot into mini-xp
2. Go to *C:\Windows\System32*
3. Rename *sethc.exe* to *sethc.bak.exe*
4. Copy *cmd.exe*, paste it there only and rename the copy to *sethce.exe*
5. Reboot into Windows 8.1
6. Press *Shift* key 5-times quickly
7. CMD window opens up. Enter these commands:


```
net user /add [username] [password]
```


```
new localgroup administrators [username] /add
```

where username and password should be different than previously used windows usernames and password on the machine.

8. Restart the PC and login using new username and password
9. Remove/change the password of the locked username.
10. Enjoy

Hope this helps. 
Rep this up if it does work.


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

^ I haven't tried it, but I'm sure this will work. I want the cmd to pop in login screen, you tut will do it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ I haven't tried it, but I'm sure this will work. I want the cmd to pop in login screen, you tut will do it. Thanks a bunch.



So, did it work?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 12, 2015)

why not boot from peppermint and backup the data, later perform recovery


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So, did it work?



Sorry bro. I didn't do anything, weekend only

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> why not boot from peppermint and backup the data, later perform recovery



Will this backup apps and data?

Also laptop has data which is very important for his business


----------



## Gollum (Mar 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Sorry bro. I didn't do anything, weekend only
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



no bro, only the data. like videos and music and stuff that can be copies and played and outlook pst files.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I tried everything,  created new user and logged on. But unfortunately his account is merged with Microsoft account. So I cannot reset password using local account. So I did reset the password using outlook.com and logged in with the new password.

His user id was info@sha**0.com so that confused me.

Thanks anyway you gave something new to learn. BTW repped your post


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] I tried everything,  created new user and logged on. But unfortunately his account is merged with Microsoft account. So I cannot reset password using local account. So I did reset the password using outlook.com and logged in with the new password.
> 
> His user id was info@sha**0.com so that confused me.
> 
> Thanks anyway you gave something new to learn. BTW repped your post



Happy to help mate.


----------



## curtis (Jun 16, 2015)

You can use the PCUnlocker Live CD to bypass the Microsoft account logon. It works by changing the locally cached credentials of the Microsoft account, so you can then log in to Windows 8 MS account with a new password.

It's a good practice to backup all your important data before performing any password reset/recovery tricks.


----------



## amjath (Jun 16, 2015)

I already have an answer. Stop bumping old threads


----------

